
In Hunt for Golden State Killer, Police Uploaded His DNA to Genealogy Site - nradov
https://www.npr.org/sections/thetwo-way/2018/04/27/606624218/in-hunt-for-golden-state-killer-investigators-uploaded-his-dna-to-genealogy-site
======
sverige
This company's policies apparently allow comparison of genetic information
without vetting who is making the query. I can think of a lot of uses for such
a database. Adopted and want to find your birth parents? Wondering if your
husband fathered any children with another woman? The possibilities are
endless.

